# monitor / TV problem



## cfrangiadis (Oct 12, 2010)

I have an Initial 37" LCD TV & DVD combo. I have had it for about four years. The TV is basically a monitor with a seperate DVD player that also houses the TV tuner. They are connected to each other by a VGA cable. The monitor doesn't have any inputs or outputs except for the plug for this cable. A power surge recently fried the video portion of the DVD player & now when the tv is on, we only get sound. I bought a TV tuner, thinking that I could connect this to the moniter & cable box to solve the problem, however, when I power on the tuner, the moniter powers off. When the unit was working, we had to power on the DVD in order for the TV to turn on. It appears that the company is out of business so I am unable to buy another unit. Because the monitor doesn't have inputs & only a VGA plug -in, I'm wondering is there anything I can do to save my set? Would another brand of DVD player work? It had a good picture & I don't want to buy another one quite yet. Any help would be welcome.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

What are the exact model numbers of the TV/Monitor and the DVD/Tuner?

I found a PDF file of a user manual for an Initial DTV-372 DB-4500 37 inch LCD TV/Monitor and DVD/Tuner combination. However, the TV/Monitor connects to the DVD/Tuner with a DVI cable, not a VGA cable

How did you confirm that the power surge only fried the DVD video and not fry the video input to the TV?.


----------



## cfrangiadis (Oct 12, 2010)

I can't find the model # but what you are describing sounds right. It is an dvi cable. I assume that it is the dvd unit because When I turn the monitor on, The normal colors come up on the home screen. Also, when I go to PIP, I pick up two small squares normal with one small & one large(main screen white fuzz. Also, I have an additional dvd player hooked to the DVD / TV unit & it is no longer regognized by the Monitor. I'm not very tech savvy, so there is some guesswork here.Unfortunately, I live on a 200 person island & will have to travel quite a way to see about repairs


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I was going to ask if you or anybody on the island have computer with a DVI video output as a way let you confirm if the TV/monjitor portion still fully works. However I suspect that Initial may have used some kind of proprietary configuration of the signal lines. The DVI standard does not include sending any kind of audio through the DVI interface.

You might try again to find any kind of model number on the DVD/Tuner box. It might give you enough information to find someone selling used one where they have a broken TV/Monitor portion.


----------



## cfrangiadis (Oct 12, 2010)

So it doesn't sound like I can use any other combination of another dvd brand or pc & tv tuner. Looks like if I have any chance, it is an Initial DVD replacement unit?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Without knowing exactly how the company is utilizing every connector pin on the DVI connector, I can not recommend attaching any kind of device with a DVI output to the TV/Monitor portion of the setup. You may be able to get a working picture on the screen with the right settings, nothing may happen, or the TV/Monitor could fry the device.

Unless somebody here has another option, you only safe choices may be to get a replacement DVD/Tuner box or find someone who can fix yours.


----------



## cfrangiadis (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank You for the advice. It doesn't sound promising as I haven't had any luck finding the dvd unit, either new or used on line.


----------

